
A Google-Ford Self-Driving Car Project Makes Perfect Sense - ourmandave
http://www.wired.com/2015/12/a-google-ford-self-driving-car-project-makes-perfect-sense/
======
manuelh
They all make sense if only because you can get note things done.....

If we could only read all we used to read when we used public transport. .....

